# *Josie’s adventures*



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello! Thought I would start a thread for Josie and share our adventures with you. Well at least I’m hoping there will be a lot of exploring and hiking for us. Really have had to restrain myself and remember she is just a baby. 
It would be interesting to see how her color changes as she grows older.


Hope you enjoy  

About 2 months old...



















3 months...










4 months...










Few days shy of 5 months ....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Love those ears!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sedona!? Great.... no need for me to ever post photos again, lol. Can’t compete with a cute puppy AND the most scenic place I’ve ever visited!


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Beautiful shots of a gorgeous pup!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Adorable pup and beautiful area! I was taking my Rio on not more than two mile hikes when he was three months old. They really thrive and enjoy it as long as you let them rest when needed.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Adorable! She has changed a lot already from 2 months to 5 months! I love th color on her face changing <3


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

We have been busy getting the paws dirty so here’s an update from 6 months to 1 year 

May 2019 - - RexSpecs training, she was concentrating so hard!










August 2019- - - when you have the “summit all to yourself 










July 2019 - - - summers in AZ = Dracaryssss!!










July 2019 - - - that a lizard?










October 2019 - - - the big 1! 










September 2019. - - - so many pricklies! 













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Josie looks like she is having a full and happy life!


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice looking dog!


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

elf5 said:


> Nice looking dog!


Thank you elf5! 



davewis said:


> Josie looks like she is having a full and happy life!


Thank you davewis! After a full work week we certainly look forward to our weekend adventures! I hope someday I can take her up mountains, we'll see how she does as she grows older


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes Josie!!!!!! Looks very happy


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

No gym?  No problem! 

Resistance training courtesy of Josie  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

It’s been a while!

We still enjoy our morning neighborhood walks weekdays and hit the trails weekends. 

This is (her) our new kitty..backpack training for hikes.












“Can you see me now? —— every human on ZOOM











“Waiting for noggin pats” pose












“2 years around the sun” day 












“Waiting for you to roll the red carpet” pose 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Love the pictures, beautiful puppy, cool that you take your cat with you. I want to live there, looks gorgeous!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Honey Maid said:


> Love the pictures, beautiful puppy, cool that you take your cat with you. I want to live there, looks gorgeous!


Thank you!! We are looking forward to milder temps so the kitty could go on the trails too 

——-
* Cue dramatic Instagram pose*
....but I’m actually looking at a coyote across the road 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Harley heard "coyote" and perked up .... great pics


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Enjoy seeing your pictures!!! When you take kitty do you let her out on a leash or something for breaks?


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

WNGD said:


> Harley heard "coyote" and perked up .... great pics


Thank you! Ah yes, coyote, bunny, rabbit are words that make the antennas go up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

readaboutdogs said:


> Enjoy seeing your pictures!!! When you take kitty do you let her out on a leash or something for breaks?


Thank you! 
Kitties stay in the cat carrier when we go out. Hoping to start walking with them again now that it’s cooling off out here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

It’s been a while!

We’ve been busy volunteering for a local organization that works with the USFS. Josie is putting her “booping” skills to good use in helping me dismantle rock stacks. 











She has been busy “looking after” our new cats. 










Proofing “hold” —- with the help of Samson (unfortunately the cat won this round)










Some pictures of our hikes. Busy out there on the trails, busiest I’ve seen in years here. She does a good job of waiting while I clean graffiti. 




















Lastly birthday and a Christmas picture. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

“Not pictured: The human trying to hold an obscure yoga pose trying to get the perfect shot”











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Love your photo's, love the scenery, love your dog with her goggles, on or off!

Has your NP had any problems with UTV's or ATV's tearing up the trails?


----------



## scootertooter (Jan 13, 2022)

So beautiful!


----------



## GreatheartThe Shepherd (Apr 22, 2021)

xthine said:


> Hello! Thought I would start a thread for Josie and share our adventures with you. Well at least I’m hoping there will be a lot of exploring and hiking for us. Really have had to restrain myself and remember she is just a baby.
> It would be interesting to see how her color changes as she grows older.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my soul...SHE IS GORGEOUS 😱😍 enjoy the hiking! Our Greatheart has gotten used to running when I cycle but we want to take him and Penelope (our border collie mix) on hikes when we get the chance!


----------



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

What a beautiful dog and amazing landscape - makes for some pretty awesome photos. Thanks for sharing. I really enjoyed looking through those.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Honey Maid said:


> Love your photo's, love the scenery, love your dog with her goggles, on or off!
> 
> Has your NP had any problems with UTV's or ATV's tearing up the trails?


Thank you, she sure knows how to work the camera! 

Yes, irresponsible use ATV/UTVs and destruction of local trails are a growing problem in the area. The city is working with the USFS on the issue but looks like we are a long way from making any changes. The ATVs are also street legal so neighborhoods feel the negative impacts as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

GreatheartThe Shepherd said:


> Oh my soul...SHE IS GORGEOUS  enjoy the hiking! Our Greatheart has gotten used to running when I cycle but we want to take him and Penelope (our border collie mix) on hikes when we get the chance!


Awesome! Nothing better than getting fresh air and getting those paws nice and dirty!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

TayStrike said:


> What a beautiful dog and amazing landscape - makes for some pretty awesome photos. Thanks for sharing. I really enjoyed looking through those.


Thank you! Glad you hear you enjoyed them!  
We are out hiking here every weekend and I still end up snapping a bunch of pics each time we go. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

First sunset hike to test out her new glow in the dark specs. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

“Why does your dog wear glasses.. Exhibit 10A”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

“Has anyone seen Josie? Anyone?” 










 June 23 2022


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

All the clicking and rewarding has finally paid off


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

“Flight of the bumble-Jos”  

Trying to beat the heat in the high desert  


 July 18,2022











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

xthine said:


> All the clicking and rewarding has finally paid off


i LOVE this!!
i’d say i’m inspired to teach Keys the same…. but thankfully we don’t come across many stray bottles.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Attended the 9/11 ceremony mid walk yesterday.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

xthine said:


> “Flight of the bumble-Jos”
> 
> Trying to beat the heat in the high desert
> 
> ...


What a great shot!


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Rionel said:


> What a great shot!


Thank you!  Action shots are always fun!

———————————

“Here kitty kitty…..”  











“I’m gonna need steel toed booties for this”
—- Josie helping take down a social cairn as part of the human’s trail patrol duties.













Josie: _misinterprets humans grip for a certain hand gesture_
“Oh yeah? Take that!” _tugs even harder_













“You say jump, I say no way” 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

